# Grooming clippers and blades equivelant to human clippers and blades



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd recommend an Andis clipper. It's the one most used and although similar to the Oster, the Oster is a bit louder and bigger. Personally I have small hands so something that fits comfortably in my hand is a plus.


----------



## CanineDesigns (Nov 11, 2009)

I was a groomer and I was told by many clients (that originally tried it themseves) that the human clippers were not as powerful as the canine. Makes sense to me as human hair is not as tough as pet hair AND there is not as much of it. But it also could depend on the breed. IMO.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wouldn't you agree that they are priced about the same too so might as well go with the pet clippers? I keep telling my husband to let me learn to cut his hair with our dog clippers. He won't go for it.:lol:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It really depends on the type of dog. Of course, human clippers will fail miserably if you try using them on say.. a pug or lab or border collie (Yeah, people save all of those) but for a poodle, with such fine hair, I think those clippers should be okay for face/feet/tail trims between grooms. Though if you are using combs and want to touch up on the body, make sure your dog's COMPLETELY brushed out before you try clipping them.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my spare set at Sally's a few months back. My real clippers died on me mid groom, the guy I worked with had thrown them to the floor. Anyway, I didn't have the option to run out and purchase a pet specific set because the nearest petstore that carried such a thing was an hour away. As a groomer with a fully booked day that was just not possible. So Sally's it was it was just next door. 

The clippers were are the same quality as the grooming sets that I had the only difference was that they are single speed, I use double speed for more power, but then I groom all day. They cost me 79.00 and I am STILL using them today for FFT on my spoos. I've even cut the hair on their body with them. The place I worked at the time also had a pair of the very same clippers that clients doing self service could come in and use. The clippers worked fine and never had a problem. They were powerful enough for most breeds, breeds like Husky's and chows I would have my doubts about. They are ok for poodle coats so far as I've seen. We had a lady with a big red standard come in and give her dog a lovely clip with them. 

I myself wouldn't use human blades because of them being number differently. the clippers I bought came with a blade for putting gaurd combs over and it works well. I just wouldn't go out and purchase them on their own. I don't know if there is a price difference between human blades and pet grooming blades. Never looked. Blades are blades IMO so I would stick with the pet ones so you are 100% sure of what you're getting. 

A few weeks after purchasing the clippers I was in a pet supply store and saw the EXACT same pair of clippers sold at sally's for a lot more money than I paid. I checked the box and the only difference between the two sets is one was marketed to people and one was marketed to pets. I even opened the box and looked at the clippers, they are exactly a match. 

Mine are Andis clippers by the way, they are blue, I pretty much stick to the andis products clipper wise. Never met a pair of Osters I liked better than my andis. Caution though, I wouldn't go to walmart or a pet store and pick a pair of 30 dollar junk clippers, people or pet, up off the shelf. They are that cheap for a reason remember and you'll likely be replacing them alot sooner than the 70 dollar ones.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

here are the clipper I bought 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Andis-Clippers/SBS-395490,default,pd.html?cgid=Hair13-01


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

KPoos said:


> Wouldn't you agree that they are priced about the same too so might as well go with the pet clippers? I keep telling my husband to let me learn to cut his hair with our dog clippers. He won't go for it.:lol:


Been cutting husband's hair for over 40 years, use clippers marketed for horses  because HE chose them and they work just fine. He used to have ah a bit more to work with ....

Will be getting Andis ones for Zach, but today plan a bath and trim with the Wahl as it is cordless and quiet. Quiet is good for horses....

Cheap is cheap and the higher end Andis are US made, btw, important to us. The cheap ones are made guess where.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Most people clippers have a shorter cord than pet clippers, but that won't matter much in a home setting lol.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I do like the Andis or Wahl because they fit my hand better but my rocker on/off switch is not working real well. I also have an old Oster which still works. I sometimes put a #10 on the Oster and a long blade on the Wahl and switch back and forth. Keep the blades cooler.

I would not get a one speed clipper. I use low around the face and high speed for body clipping.

I learned to clip, I mean cut, my DH hair from clipping my dogs. I do have an adjustable one speed human clipper I keep for him. His hair is much finer and less curly than my dogs.


----------

